# 162 Mph



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I drive across a 7 mile stretch of interstate bridge on my way to work where no cops can get to you and no on and off ramps, I had my '06 A4 up to 162 at 2 different times last night. she'll get to 162, and stay there, roaring gloriously and holding speed, almost floating on the road, but she'll do no more. I've had her up to 160 on two separate occasions before last night so with 2 runs of 160, and 2 runs of 162, i'd say that's about all she's got. i'm not heavily modded, pretty much stock, got the diablosport predator LS2 tune and the 63 series air charger K&N CAI kit. The vette with our motor is suppose to do 186, has anybody got her up closer to that?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Fix your suspension from the factory boat setting and that nasty floating feeling will go away. :cool

Just sayin'


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I had my C6 up to 180. It had a bit more and might have gotten the 186 if I would have had more time and space. The C6 is rock steady at that speed. I'd bet most people would think it was 100-120 not 3 miles per minute.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5715786885006000081&q=corvette

I dont think he was going near 160


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4422552883516340071&q=corvette&hl=en


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Did the corvette shut down or miss shift?? Looked like they had more road to go..


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

And for the first video, those police cruisers are governed at approx. 130mph and they were right behind, so I think its safe to say he wasn't going 160.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe that all those worlds crazyest wildest most insane super duper police chases are total B.S. The narator is always saying crap that is so out there who knows if its true. If the person running has stollen the car shot the owner and his kitten, then the police are super heros. wich is what those shows are all about. The guy was probably doing 75 in a 65 on his way home from work when the cop flips on his lights. The guy just wasnt going to bend over and take it. There needs to be more people running from police. They never show any getaways either. :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

pickinfights said:


> I believe that all those worlds crazyest wildest most insane super duper police chases are total B.S. The narator is always saying crap that is so out there who knows if its true. If the person running has stollen the car shot the owner and his kitten, then the police are super heros. wich is what those shows are all about. The guy was probably doing 75 in a 65 on his way home from work when the cop flips on his lights. The guy just wasnt going to bend over and take it. There needs to be more people running from police. They never show any getaways either. :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy:


How old are you, anyway?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> The guy just wasnt going to bend over and take it. There needs to be more people running from police.


I hope you're not serious.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

raven1124 said:


> I hope you're not serious.


I think he is....but Judging by his statement, coupled with his tenuous grasp of English... I vote Mild Brain Damage.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I think he is....but Judging by his statement, coupled with his tenuous grasp of English... I vote Mild Brain Damage.


So basically what you are saying is, he sniffed too much glue while building models in the not too distant past. I could second that.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

That hurts guys. I am mearly venting. I just had my Goat invaded by a german shepard. I mean K9 "officer". On the grounds I may have, drugs, firearms, or alcohol. I of course did not. (not even model glue). After a twenty minute search and a frisk the officer and his K9 companion discovered nothing . While this was all happening everyone I know was driving by staring saying, "I new that guy was up to no good". And, "thank God those police are keeping people, and the drugs off the street". And as for the age question. I am old enough to know that five hundred dollars out of my weekly paycheck is helping to fund this outrage.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

pickinfights said:


> That hurts guys. I am mearly venting. I just had my Goat invaded by a german shepard. I mean K9 "officer". On the grounds I may have, drugs, firearms, or alcohol. I of course did not. (not even model glue). After a twenty minute search and a frisk the officer and his K9 companion discovered nothing . While this was all happening everyone I know was driving by staring saying, "I new that guy was up to no good". And, "thank God those police are keeping people, and the drugs off the street". And as for the age question. I am old enough to know that five hundred dollars out of my weekly paycheck is helping to fund this outrage.



Did the inside of your car smell like Kibbles & Bits? Shepherds love that stuff.

BTW that $500/week is the Man Keeping You Down Tax.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Lets hear it for the King's English. :confused Freedom comes with a price, but a sense of security can come with an even greater price. Freedom. People give up freedoms for a false sense of security. Viva la festival! Let the fun begin! Where does it end?

Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*Huh?*



pickinfights said:


> I believe that all those worlds crazyest wildest most insane super duper police chases are total B.S. The narator is always saying crap that is so out there who knows if its true. If the person running has stollen the car shot the owner and his kitten, then the police are super heros. wich is what those shows are all about. The guy was probably doing 75 in a 65 on his way home from work when the cop flips on his lights. The guy just wasnt going to bend over and take it. There needs to be more people running from police. They never show any getaways either. :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy:


Brilliant post- does "pickin fights" include cops, as well?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

urnuts said:


> Brilliant post- does "pickin fights" include cops, as well?


No. But the police are pushing me to the edge.:willy:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

pickinfights said:


> No. But the police are pushing me to the edge.:willy:


OOooooo.

Internet toughguy alert.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> No. But the police are pushing me to the edge.:willy:


I got pulled out of my driver's side window once when I got stopped. Officer said he saw my mini mag flashlight in my glovebox and thought it was a zip gun or something. He called for backup and they had me stick my hands out the window and just yanked me out...kinda rough..I'm 6'00 and 210 so i didn't slide out easy. Anyway, I was upset but I can understand...seen enough death to know when you work in an environment where you can get popped at anytime you tend to get a little rough around the edges.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

*162 mph - not bad!!!!!!*



dustyminpin said:


> I drive across a 7 mile stretch of interstate bridge on my way to work where no cops can get to you and no on and off ramps, I had my '06 A4 up to 162 at 2 different times last night. she'll get to 162, and stay there, roaring gloriously and holding speed, almost floating on the road, but she'll do no more. I've had her up to 160 on two separate occasions before last night so with 2 runs of 160, and 2 runs of 162, i'd say that's about all she's got. i'm not heavily modded, pretty much stock, got the diablosport predator LS2 tune and the 63 series air charger K&N CAI kit. The vette with our motor is suppose to do 186, has anybody got her up closer to that?


Hi dustyminpin,
as I see you love to do top speed check outs just as I do.
I´m new to this forum because I buy my daughter a GTO by the end of December. I`m German and my daughter goes from Jan. 3rd 07 till mid Aug. to the International Language School to Santa Barbara/Ca. and after that and a vacation use in August we ship it to germany.

I`ll check out the top speed on the autobahn as soon it gets here.

Here are a pic from my XLR doing 292 kph (181 mph) analog speedo stops at 260 kph ( 161 mph) but HUD goes up!
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/neckarsulm16.jpg
My Vette I had up to 304 kph (189 mph)

You might have a answer to my other post (2006 GTO price)

Thanks
Harry


----------

